# Introduction to machine polishing



## RobDom

Following the success of the first one, I am running another beginners class on machine polishing. Designed for complete beginners or novices who need some guidance on using machine polishers. The class covers theory, design, paint depth gauge, laser pointer use, different pads, polishes, lights for swirl-spotting and practical application of machine polishing. You will be shown how to use both dual-action and rotary polishers and have a go with both machines for yourself.


Sunday the 9th of February 2014 at 1:30PM.
Class of 5 people for a focused group with individual tuition.
Hands on session with rotary and DA.
£40 per person.
Runs from 1:30PM to approx 5:30PM.
Location - Edinburgh, Scotland.
Tea, coffee and biscuits.

This class is designed for complete beginners or novices seeking guidance. You can bring your own machine if you wish. Please add your name to the list below if you wish to attend.

1. SHL-Kelso
2. Blebo
3.
4.
5.

Either pay in advance via Paypal or pay on the day, your choice.


----------



## shl-kelso

RobDom said:


> Following the success of the first one, I am running another beginners class on machine polishing. Designed for complete beginners or novices who need some guidance on using machine polishers. The class covers theory, design, paint depth gauge, laser pointer use, different pads, polishes, lights for swirl-spotting and practical application of machine polishing. You will be shown how to use both dual-action and rotary polishers and have a go with both machines for yourself.
> 
> 
> Sunday the 19th of January 2014 at 1:30PM.
> Class of 5 people for a focused group with individual tuition.
> Try out various different machines.
> £40 per person.
> Runs from 1:30PM to approx 5:30PM.
> Location - Edinburgh, Scotland.
> Tea, coffee and biscuits.
> 
> This class is designed for complete beginners or novices seeking guidance. You can bring your own machine if you wish. Please add your name to the list below if you wish to attend.
> 
> 1. Richard Speirs.
> 2. Name to be confirmed.
> 3. SHL-Kelso (Neil Ball)
> 4.
> 5.


Great, I've added myself to the list :wave:


----------



## RobDom

1. Richard Speirs.
2. Neil McVey.
3. SHL-Kelso.
4.
5.


----------



## blebo

Add me please.

I have waited on this coming up for ages and you manage to pick the day of my wee boys second birthday :wall: Technically his birthday is the 20th but we were going to have his party on the Sunday....Will need tell the misus to reschedule his party


----------



## RobDom

Sadly it's impossible to pick a date that will suit everyone.

1. Richard Speirs.
2. Neil McVey.
3. SHL-Kelso.
4. Blebo.
5. 

One space left!


----------



## ColinEhm1

If I'm off work that day ill take that spot mate but don't hold it back for me as I don't want to ruin the chance for another beginner to lose out


----------



## RobDom

I can't give you the spot unless it's a firm commitment.

Even if all 5 spaces are gone I'd still like a couple of standby names in case people have to pull out nearer the date.


----------



## Nickjw01

I'll take the last place if it's still available. Let me know how to pay etc. Cheers Nick


----------



## Chri527

Blooming typical....... anywhere in cornwall do this? LOL


----------



## Trickydic

Finally got my log in working, looking forward to it.


----------



## RobDom

1. Richard Speirs.
2. Neil McVey.
3. SHL-Kelso.
4. Blebo.
5. Nickjw01

Fully booked!  If anyone wants to add their name as a standby please do, people may pull out nearer the date.

Just pay on the day, or if you wish to pay in advance, Paypal or direct bank transfer, PM me for details.


----------



## Alfachick

1. Richard Speirs.
2. Neil McVey.
3. SHL-Kelso.
4. Blebo.
5. Nickjw01

Standby:
6. Alfachick

Might not be home for it I but I might be and if someone else pulls out can I get first refusal? 

Thanks


----------



## RobDom

Yes of course, thanks.


----------



## RobDom

Sadly due to my step-mum being diagnosed with a heart condition, I am going to have to move this away from the 19th as I'll be at the hospital with her that day. The next date I can do this class is Sunday the 2nd of February.

Let me know if this is a problem or what date suits please?


----------



## shl-kelso

Sorry to hear about your step-mum, and not a problem for me to reschedule to 2nd Feb.


----------



## gmcg

Sorry to hear that if any issues id be interested in that date


----------



## Nickjw01

Sorry to hear that. I will be working that day so won't be able to attend. I'll try the next one though. 
Nick


----------



## RobDom

It's not set in stone, just the first date I have free. What date suits everyone?


----------



## RobDom

OK, poor response from people who were going to attend so I need to re-organise this.

The new date for this class is Sunday February the 9th, start time 1:30PM, will go on to around 5:30PM, £40 per head, 5 people max. If you wish to attend please put your name down.

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## shl-kelso

1. SHL-Kelso
2.
3.
4.
5.

Done :thumb:


----------



## blebo

Only just getting a minute to myself to get caught up. January is Birthday month in my house and its a bit hectic!

Sorry to hear your news about your step-mum and I hope all goes well. 

I can make the 9th of February and would like to be included on this date. I would have been unable to make the 2nd due to work commitments. 

Thanks

Blebo


----------



## RobDom

1. SHL-Kelso
2. Blebo
3.
4.
5.


----------



## RobDom

1. SHL-Kelso
2. Blebo
3. Richard Speirs
4. Neil McVey
5.


----------



## RobDom

One space left to fill for this beginners class.


----------



## RobDom

Still one space available for this class.


----------



## Scottish Storm

Put me down for the last place please, I'll bring cash on the day if thats okay.

Bill (Scottish Storm)


----------



## RobDom

OK Bill, no problem.

1. SHL-Kelso
2. Blebo
3. Richard Speirs
4. Neil McVey
5. Scottish Storm

Pay on the day or send in your payment via Paypal, your choice.


----------



## shl-kelso

I'll py on the day, thanks


----------



## RobDom

No problem. For directions how to get here, please see my contact page which has maps on it plus the full address for sat-nav. 

http://www.dominiondetailing.co.uk/Contact.html


----------



## Scottish Storm

Cheers Rob, looking forward to it


----------



## RobDom

The next 2 classes are going to be intermediate/wet sanding so no more beginners classes for a few months.


----------



## RobDom

Just a reminder to everyone that this class is this coming Sunday, starts at 1:30PM.


----------



## RobDom

Big thanks to all who attended today, everyone seemed to enjoy it and get lots from it.


----------



## shl-kelso

Thanks to you too Rob, I feel far more confident with my Das6Pro after some hands on instruction 

I've also realised that I'll not be moving to a rotary any time soon until I've had a lot more experience :lol:


----------



## Scottish Storm

Yeah, thanks Rob, it was really good to meet you and the other guys, even if I did realise the work still to go into the Celica! 

*heads of to scour the small ads*


----------



## Scottish Storm

Hi Rob, me again! I've been looking at polishers and there seems to be a good few which go under the name of das pro 6, Kestrel, Dodo Juice and the wonderful King Barney. Which are the ones to consider in your opinion or are they mostly the same? Cheers, Bill


----------



## RobDom

DAS6-PRO has an 850 watt motor, so check the specs of any machine you look at as the DAS6, Kestrel, Dodo Juice are all 500 watt machines. Go for the 850 if you can as it's a better machine.

Remember and use the discount code at 'Clean Your Car' if buying the DAS6-PRO!


----------



## colin_l

any idea when you will be holding another one??


----------



## RobDom

Probably in a couple of months time.


----------



## Scottish Storm

Hi Rob, DAS6 bought, pads bought but I'm having difficulty choosing polishes. I was looking at the Menzerna 250ml ones but I'm not sure what ones to go for, which would you suggest?

Cheers and thanks again,

Bill


----------



## RobDom

FG400 is a cutting polish for removing scratches and swirls, PF2300 (PO85RD 3.02) is a medium general purpose polish, SF4000 (PO106FA) is a finishing polish. Those 3 would be good for starters.


----------



## Scottish Storm

Cheers Rob, hopefully get to try some at the weekend. I'll be practicing on her Seat of course ;-)


----------



## shl-kelso

I was also impressed with the performance of the Menzerna polishes on the scrap panel we worked on too. Rob, in your opinion are they different enough to the popular Meg's 105/205 combination to make them worth buying as an alternative?


----------

